# Tyres... winter or summer?



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

As the Michelin Campers have gone and we have a choice of Agilis winter or summer whats the general feeling of a summer and winter tyre from the two as l dont want loud winter tyres in the summer?

Or should l choose another make ,we Have a heavy 650 Hymer.

Help please...................


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

skid said:


> As the Michelin Campers have gone and we have a choice of Agilis winter or summer whats the general feeling of a summer and winter tyre from the two as l dont want loud winter tyres in the summer?
> 
> Or should l choose another make ,we Have a heavy 650 Hymer.
> 
> Help please...................


Hi

We too have an E650 (GVW 4,100 kg) with Vredestein M & S fitted - the noise levels are not a lot different to when we had standard tyres fitted - I take it yours are also 215/75-16 tyres - price for 4 (including balancing) was about £400 - well worth it I reckon.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The old Michelin Campers have been superseded by the new, and better, Agilis Campers. They have an M & S tread.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

skid said:


> ......... l dont want loud winter tyres in the summer?


I drove last summer on Vredestein Winters. I noticed wind noise from the wing mirrors and door seals. I could hear the cutlery rattle in the kitchen drawer and the occasional rattle from bottles in the fridge.

I don't recall tyre noise registering at all - but then I didn't know that winter tyres were supposed to be noisier than summers.

Mike


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

loughrigg said:


> skid said:
> 
> 
> > ......... l dont want loud winter tyres in the summer?
> ...


This has been discussed previously

Winter tyres are softer and usualy quieter


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

skid said:


> As the Michelin Campers have gone and we have a choice of Agilis winter or summer whats the general feeling of a summer and winter tyre from the two as l dont want loud winter tyres in the summer?
> 
> Or should l choose another make ,we Have a heavy 650 Hymer.
> 
> Help please...................


Hi skid

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-74081-snow-tyres-proscons-and-on-tarmac.html

Or search for winter tyres on this forum

Wups


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

Summer tyres = stuck on wet grass.

Winter tyres = no louder, no getting stuck, wear out a little quicker. But seeing as age probably kills as many motorhome tyres as mileage, tyre wear isn't too much of an issue for the average motorhome.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter*

Winter

TM


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We are only slightly lighter than your van and haven't noticed any difference in noise level since fitting Vredestein M&S tyres but the extra grip is worth having

Chris


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

See my post on the other winter tyres thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-783648.html#783648

Unless you are using your camper in snowy conditions, the new Michelin Agilis Campers look very grippy, are M+S rated but not are winter tyres as such.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

I concur with Keith (Sprokit), Mike (loughrigg) and ardgour about Vredestein Winters all year round. If the was any increase in noise, I certainly did't notice it. The reassurance for mud and grass is well worth having with little if any downside as far as I can see.

Mike


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*tyres*

Vredestein ? what are these and is m&s a thing to ask for or a type of tyre


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

M&S stands for Mud and Snow, just got a slightly more aggressive tread. It means you are less likely to get stuck, and when you do the tyres will still have half a chance of getting you out, unlike smooth summer tyres that will just polish the mud!

Tyres with a snowflake symbol are proper winter tyres with a rubber compound that gives improved grip under 8 degrees C.

Vredestein is the make, like Michelin, Dunlop.

I had normal tyres before, with them, as soon as the tyre looses traction, its game over and you have to go back the way you came ready for another run up. With the Toyo H09's I bought (currently sold out I think) if they start spinning, the van is usually still moving slowly and will either pull through with a light foot, or just need to roll back a couple of meters and try again.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: tyres*



skid said:


> Vredestein ? what are these and is m&s a thing to ask for or a type of tyre


Vredestein=mid price tyre producer from the Netherlands

M&S= Marks and Spencer :lol:

M+S= Mud and Snow indicates that the tyre has _some_ mud and snow capability

3 Peak Mountain Snow Flake symbol - additional marking on M+S tyres indicating they are designed for severe snow conditions.


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

Many thanks for all your help 2 m&a tyres being fitted on Friday @£85 each in total,much better then Camping tyres.


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*Tyres where from*

ordered my velderstein tyres and merrit tyres said they would have them in for Friday then they call to say April ??

Does anyone know a supplier in Surrey area who can get them?


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: Tyres where from*



skid said:


> ordered my velderstein tyres and merrit tyres said they would have them in for Friday then they call to say April ??
> 
> Does anyone know a supplier in Surrey area who can get them?


Have a look at Camskill tyres website. When I was trying to track down Vredestein Winter Comtrac last January, even though out of stock on the website, Camskill were able to buy them in from Holland in a couple of days. I had them delivered to my storage site and fitted by Etyres mobile fitting service.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tyres where from*



skid said:


> ordered my velderstein tyres and merrit tyres said they would have them in for Friday then they call to say April ??
> 
> Does anyone know a supplier in Surrey area who can get them?


www.mytyres.co.uk

They have had a lot of demand due to Northern European weather.

Order online including fitting at a local dealer.

TM


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I wish I'd read this thread in November 09, before I changed all Five tyres on the van due to them being seven year old. I would certainly have put all season tyres on had I known about them.


----------

